# 70 Series Landcruiser??



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

I am roughly a month away from moving to Mozambique Africa with my wife for her job. We will be importing a vehicle and I'd like to find something reliable, capable, and interesting to own while we are out there (2-4 years). I have found the following 70 series Landcruiser which looks great to me, but I don't know a lot about these vehicles. 

http://www.japanesevehicles.com/vehicle_details.php?vid=144750&lang=en 

I doubt many here have much direct experience with the 70 series as it was never offered here (AFAIK) but I'm interested in whatever you've got to say about it...  

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

It looks like a great candidate for that environment! 
I would love to have one of them here in the states!


----------



## xs10shl (Sep 26, 2003)

I can't speak to Mozambique exactly, but I've lived in Cameroon and travelled pretty extensively around africa and just about any form of a land cruiser would be my choice if I lived there again. They can handle most anything that is thrown at them and there are enough of them there that parts and service will be reasonably easy (by africa terms) to come by. Enjoy your time there, it should be quite the adventure!


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

They are good, tough, reliable vehicles, have been in production since 1985 with only a few changes. Buy one and don't worry to much about it. Try and avoid anything that has been modified though, unless it carries reputable equipment.
Also remember you are driving a truck with 1980 model truck dynamics, NONE!


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

the 70 series is considered the holy grail of landcruisers. probably because they're not available in the US. consider yourself lucky to have this opportunity. many will be envious, myself included!:thumbup:


----------



## arcem (Oct 1, 2004)

theblur said:


> the 70 series is considered the holy grail of landcruisers. probably because they're not available in the US. consider yourself lucky to have this opportunity. many will be envious, myself included!:thumbup:


X2 That is seriously the only vehicle that i would give up my Tacoma for. This is coming from a guy who's family has owned a fj 40, fj 80, and two fj 100s. I would do anything for a FJ 70 with a turbo diesel and a manual transmission. 

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

An FJ70 would have a 3FE motor in it... An HZJ70 would have a turbo diesel. 

If you need more (accurate) info, check out www.ih8mud.com. The have a tech section just for the 70-series.:thumbup:


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

Thanks for all the input, I've spent a bunch of time perusing the 70 Series section over on ih8mud and I'll be spending a bunch more time there I'm sure... just purchased the HZJ77. It has the 1HZ diesel (naturally aspirated) with an automatic and just under 100k miles. Now the wait begins to actually see the thing in person... :thumbup:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Sweet! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

Mgriz said:


> I am roughly a month away from moving to Mozambique Africa with my wife for her job. We will be importing a vehicle and I'd like to find something reliable, capable, and interesting to own while we are out there (2-4 years). I have found the following 70 series Landcruiser which looks great to me, but I don't know a lot about these vehicles.


1) Don't buy from Trust, Autorec is a much better operation. They check and service their cars to a much higher standard before export. 

2) Be sure of Moz import regulations before you buy. Some countries do not allow anything over 5 years old, others charge a significant fee for anything over 8. In some instances Diplomats have a different set of rules so don't just trust any info without checking the background. Also, if not on dip status be prepared to pay up to or more then the value of the car to import. A quick internet search says duties can be up to 100% of value based on engine capacity in Moz. 

3) Wait till you get there before doing anything and get a feel for the land. There will probably be lots of expats selling something. You'll probably have your choice of mid 90s to early 2000s Prados. Folks get desperate before leaving and US dips (for instance) can't sell for more then they paid (they can't make a profit flipping cars). 

4) 70 series LCs are farm implements. Sure it looks like a brilliant idea from afar but it's not. They are crude, loud and annoying (like Defenders that don't break as much). Also most that come in from Japan do not have locking front and rear axles negating any benefit to owning such a contraption. You'd probably have to swap the tires out as well. 

Farmers drive 70series trucks, are you a farmer?

5) If you do import find a mechanic you can trust and have every fluid changed ASAP. Automatic transmissions will probably pose a problem even at Toyota dealers (most wont touch them in a 70 series because they were never available domestically (for sale in Moz) with auto boxes. You'll probably want to find a specialist if you have an auto box. Have them throw in a aux auto trans cooler straight away. Mine knocked summer trans temps by 50ºC. Also the Birf seals will probably be shot so budget at least $500-1000 bucks to have them replaced (if you don't do it yourself).

6) All parts, if not in stock will come from South Africa. It may take weeks to get them. If they aren't in ZA it may take a month. Interesting story. The factory glass window tint on Toyotas sold in Southern Africa is typically green. In Japan they are bronze. If someone does a smash and grap on your import you may end up waiting for a matching window and pay 4 times more for it too match.

in edit...Oh man, just saw you had all ready bought. Good luck, I think you're going to need it.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

In for pics! I have a buddy who completely frame off rebuilt a Canadia '85 BJ70 (na 3B diesel) and he's looking at selling it in a year or 2 and I'm hoping to buy it and import it. 

They may not be Tacoma smooth but I disagree with the "are you a farmer?" stuff... they are just as civilized as the FJ60/62 we got here in the US imo.


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

Sporin said:


> They may not be Tacoma smooth but I disagree with the "are you a farmer?" stuff... they are just as civilized as the FJ60/62 we got here in the US imo.


 Sporin, my point was that there are many vehicles that will have the cababilities he needs (many cheaper) that use technology from after 1985. My guess is he'll spend 80% (or more) of his time in Maputo or the main roads to or from other cities and for roughy the same price he probably could have gotten an infinitely more comfortable early 00s Pajero diesel. 

There is a reason that Fortuners outsell, 70series trucks even through they are sold side by side in Toyota dealerships here for roughly the same price. Now if he was buying a 70series bakkie I could get behind that. 

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

CBJ said:


> Sporin, my point was that there are many vehicles that will have the cababilities he needs (many cheaper) that use technology from after 1985. My guess is he'll spend 80% (or more) of his time in Maputo or the main roads to or from other cities and for roughy the same price he probably could have gotten an infinitely more comfortable early 00s Pajero diesel.
> 
> There is a reason that Fortuners outsell, 70series trucks even through they are sold side by side in Toyota dealerships here for roughly the same price. Now if he was buying a 70series bakkie I could get behind that.
> 
> ...


 Fair enough. :beer:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Mgriz said:


>


 Dream.vehicle.


----------



## Sportero (Jan 3, 2010)

My dad used to own one like this one : 










Best Truck we ever had. We took it everywhere without a problem, parts are cheap and resale value is best in class.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

This is my dream vehicle. I'd rather have this from now till the day it dies (or I do) then any Italian supercar. No hyperbole. 

*Toyota Land Cruiser 70-Series Wagon GXL*, Aus. market 










Part time 4WD with manual hubs, diff locks front and rear, 4.5L DOHC V8 Diesel 151hp, 430 torks. :heart: Enough comfort to be an every day hauler, simple and rugged enough to last forever.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Sporin said:


> This is my dream vehicle. I'd rather have this from now till the day it dies (or I do) then any Italian supercar. No hyperbole.


 agree.


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

CBJ said:


> 1) Don't buy from Trust, Autorec is a much better operation. They check and service their cars to a much higher standard before export.
> 
> 2) Be sure of Moz import regulations before you buy. Some countries do not allow anything over 5 years old, others charge a significant fee for anything over 8. In some instances Diplomats have a different set of rules so don't just trust any info without checking the background. Also, if not on dip status be prepared to pay up to or more then the value of the car to import. A quick internet search says duties can be up to 100% of value based on engine capacity in Moz.
> 
> ...


haha, I appreciate the input but I'm not too worried with the purchase. We have diplomatic status so the import is being handled and covered for us. That's the first negative thing I've heard about trust, of course Autorec also came highly recommended by expats here. 

No, I am not a farmer, nor do I plan to do any farming while I'm here. I don't see why the simplicity and robustness of a vehicle like the 70 wouldn't benefit more than just farmers... I mean I've seen 70s here being used by NGOs, police, construction companies, and civilians (who didn't appear to be farmers). Yes I know I could of obviously had something more comfortable, but I don't mind a little discomfort for what I think is a more capable and interesting vehicle to own. While I know that we will not need all or any of its capabilities in town or on the highway. While we are in this part of the world why not have the capability and peace of mind to be able to safely travel truly off-road and explore? Yes, I did confirm that it has locking diffs front and rear, I would not have purchased it otherwise.

As far as maintenance goes, I'll be able to handle anything that needs to be done once my tools show up (they are on a slow boat from the us). Interestingly, most expats here drive to South Africa to have any maintenance done, even oil changes, as they don't trust any of the mechanics here. 

We've been in country for two weeks now and the boat with our 70 on it is scheduled to arrive in another 3 weeks, can't wait. :thumbup::thumbup:

p.s. I wouldn't mind a 70 series bakkie either but my wife wouldn't go for that.


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

andecolink said:


> The Toyota Land Cruiser is one of the many four-wheel drive vehicles produced by the Japanese car manufacturing company,


Thanks for pointing that out :thumbup::thumbup:

So the truck showed up, we're still waiting on paperwork and whatnot to work it's way through the system here so we can't drive it yet. It's parked in a secure garage where I was able to take a quick look at it. It's in great shape for it's age and is very clean. It has some aftermarket Rancho shocks that were unexpected so that's good. Only disappointing thing is, despite being told the contrary, it does not have locking diffs so I'm going to want to stick at least a rear ARB locker in it. Anyway here are some pics:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Where's the *jealous* smily? 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ God god that it beautiful


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

God I love those things. I read about them in Australian 4x4 action magazine and drool. Now go get ARB front and rear bumpers, OME suspension and a rack with a RTT and awning. :thumbup:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

So much want... I would trade my 100-series for one of those in a heartbeat.


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

CreeperSleeper said:


> So much want... I would trade my 100-series for one of those in a heartbeat.


A 100 series is :thumbup: to.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

Holy ****, that thing looks awesome! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

Mgriz said:


> Thanks for pointing that out :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> So the truck showed up, we're still waiting on paperwork and whatnot to work it's way through the system here so we can't drive it yet. It's parked in a secure garage where I was able to take a quick look at it. It's in great shape for it's age and is very clean. It has some aftermarket Rancho shocks that were unexpected so that's good. Only disappointing thing is, despite being told the contrary, it does not have locking diffs so I'm going to want to stick at least a rear ARB locker in it. Anyway here are some pics:


You got screwed on lockers, I got screwed out of the radio they were supposed to install in my Pajero. It is unfortunately part of the problem of buying sight unseen from 1/2 around the world. We're at their mercy on certain items. 

RE: the lockers. The cheaper solution (and one that a mechanic in Moz of ZA won't screw-up) would be the addition of a winch instead of a rear locker. It is good insurance in the bush. I don't have lockers on the front or rear of my 80 series, though I did look into it. At a good axle and diff shop in ZA or Namibia you are probably looking at 7,000 to 10,000 rand to install an air locker (assuming you provide the diff, hoses and compressor). I figured, all in, it was going to be nearly $2K US for the first one and about $1.5K US for the second one. My winch, on sale was only $800.


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

CBJ said:


> You got screwed on lockers, I got screwed out of the radio they were supposed to install in my Pajero. It is unfortunately part of the problem of buying sight unseen from 1/2 around the world. We're at their mercy on certain items...


Yeah that's the truth, it could be worse, overall I'm still happy with the purchase but it would be nice if I actually got what I paid for... not much we can do about it. I will be looking into winches as well, that's something I can just handle myself. 

Speaking of handle myself, yesterday I had to suffer through the recommended local alarm/immobilizer installer butchering an alarm install. Not a single proper electrical connection was made (i.e solder or even crimp connectors) and I even caught him using a flat head screw driver and pair of pliers as a hammer to make holes in the rad support to mount the hood switch! I kept having to tell myself this is Africa and they do things different here but I could only take so much. I had to cut him off early and now I've got to go through everything and re-do/complete it. What a nightmare, but lesson learned... :banghead:

Anyway, thanks for the compliments. I'll post some more pictures once I can move it out of the parking garage.:thumbup:


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

Mgriz said:


> Yeah that's the truth, it could be worse, overall I'm still happy with the purchase but it would be nice if I actually got what I paid for... not much we can do about it. I will be looking into winches as well, that's something I can just handle myself.
> 
> Speaking of handle myself, yesterday I had to suffer through the recommended local alarm/immobilizer installer butchering an alarm install. Not a single proper electrical connection was made (i.e solder or even crimp connectors) and I even caught him using a flat head screw driver and pair of pliers as a hammer to make holes in the rad support to mount the hood switch! I kept having to tell myself this is Africa and they do things different here but I could only take so much. I had to cut him off early and now I've got to go through everything and re-do/complete it. What a nightmare, but lesson learned... :banghead:
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the compliments. I'll post some more pictures once I can move it out of the parking garage.:thumbup:


I never had one installed on any of our cars. I just got decent insurance instead. Also don't have your registration number etched on everything, if they steal you side glass or side view mirrors you probably don't want them back anyway. Insurance is your friend. It's cheap (relative to the US). Get it from a decent reputable local company.


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

Alright, I said I would post pics of it out of the parking garage so here they are. Nothing too exciting, just a couple shots from a recent trip to Swaziland. Haven't had an opportunity to put it through its paces, just some logging roads but mostly paved roads so far. 




















After driving it around for a few months I've re done all the alarm wiring and replaced the stereo head unit with something that doesn't talk to us in Japanese. The water pump started to let go while we were on the road to Pretoria, ZA but we made it without much difficulty and pretty easily had it replaced along with the timing belt. Other than that it's been rock solid. 

My wife insisted on having the glass etched but I don't see it as much of a deterrent. Luckily the only thing that has been stolen so far is the LC badge on the front left fender.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Post some photos of the road trip :thumbup:


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

bzcat said:


> Post some photos of the road trip :thumbup:


 Sure, we didn't take a ton of pictures but here are some from Swaziland and the Nelspruit area in ZA.


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

Here are a few pics from a recent trip to the Maputo Special Reserve. It's a nature reserve south of Maputo that is known for being pretty devoid of animals due to the civil war and recent poaching. We were lucky enough to see a bunch of elephants and a few hippos while we were there. Anyway on to the pictures...

Ferry from Maputo to Catembe









Waiting at the gate to the reserve










Hard to see but the road to the coast was blocked by a fallen Mahogany tree. We had to chop off three large limbs and drag them off the road to pass. It took about two hours with the small camp axe and machetes we had, mahogany is hard as hell!


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Mgriz said:


>


Not even bull****ting, I would get an arm and a leg for that truck.


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

Heffernan said:


> Not even bull****ting, I would get an arm and a leg for that truck.


X2


----------



## Dexternk (Sep 30, 2013)

Well there will probably be plenty of expats, promoting something. You'll probably have your option of mid 80s to beginning 1500s Prados. People get anxious before making and US falls, for instance can't offer, for more then they compensated.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

theblur said:


> the 70 series is considered the holy grail of landcruisers. probably because they're not available in the US. consider yourself lucky to have this opportunity. many will be envious, myself included!:thumbup:


I am beginning to see why, that is a fantastic looking vehicle, fantastic performing vehicle and, well... Toyota reliability! When you REALLY *REALLY!!! * need a reliable truck is when your in the middle of nowhere at 3am in the pitch dark and you just wanna get away from whatever creature is following you  Yikes 

Get the truck and GTFO of there

Good luck my man, good luck!


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

It has been a while since I last shared anything so I figured I would post up a few shots from a recent trip. The truck has been good until the starter died on me. Solenoid welded itself shut and ran the motor until it self destructed, luckily I was at home when it happened... but now I'm waiting on parts. Anyway, on to the pictures.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful 70, beautiful scenery, I'd love to experience Africa in some awesome offroad vehicle like this. I now have a new desktop background:thumbup:.


----------



## Euro-Tech (Feb 4, 2012)

The 70 series has become one of my favorite vehicles. I do like a solid axle 100 series as well.

We use Land Cruisers quite a bit here in Burkina


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Dream. Vehicle. 

Thanks for sharing, beautiful pictures. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Alex-in-Cleveland (Jan 14, 2011)

That is one sexy beast of a truck. 

It's really shame they never offered these in the USA. 

Anyone look into the importantion of a 25yr vehicle?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Alex-in-Cleveland said:


> That is one sexy beast of a truck.
> 
> It's really shame they never offered these in the USA.
> 
> Anyone look into the importantion of a 25yr vehicle?


Yup, lots of people do it. Figure nearly $10k though, more if you do it yourself. http://forum.ih8mud.com/forums/bj70-hzj73-hzj75.332/


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

Looks like it is about time for my yearly update!

A few pics of the starter destruction...









As I said in an earlier post the solenoid basically welded itself shut and the starter just kept spinning until it self destructed. Looks like one of the commutator wedges heated up and expanded enough to come into contact with the side of the brushes then smashed them all to bits.








It wasn't so easy finding a replacement as 24v parts are not so common. I ended up locating one in Canada of all places and had it in about two weeks. Unfortunately it was DOA but I was able to salvage the two starters I had to make one that worked. 


After that was sorted out we went on a road trip to Blyde River Canyon in South Africa. It's one of the largest Canyons in the worlds, 2nd largest in Africa and is pretty stunning. 



























On that road trip we also stopped for a few nights in a private game reserve on the outskirts of Kruger national park. 
Here is the 77 parked with the lodge's game drive vehicles, also 70 series...









And a few shots from the game drives.




































And the wildest animal of them all, the overequiped Safari guy!









That's probably enough for one post, I've got some more I'll throw up tomorrow...


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

Alright, time for one last post on this truck (more on that later). But first I'm sure you all will dig this Unimog we ran across at Afriski in Lesotho. Afriski is believe it or not a "ski resort" in the mountains in of Lesotho (a country completely surrounded by South Africa). We snowboarded for a few hours and it was interesting to say the least... 

Anyway, on to the Unimog. Had german plates and said Sons of the Dessert on the side of the box.









Back to the land cruiser, here are some pictures from our third trip to the Maputo Special Reserve. This place was probably our favorite getaways b/c of how remote it was while not being much more than a 4 hour drive from the city.



























Setup at the campsite. The ocean is just on the other side of those trees behind the hammock.


















It happened to be whale season and we could see tons of whales breaching from the beach. I wasn't able to get a very good picture but you get the idea. 



























So, on to why this is the last post about this truck. It's a bit bittersweet but we've moved out of Mozambique and into South Africa. You would think that this 70 series would be right at home in South Africa, and you'd be right. Unfortunately, the South African government does not allow the importation of used Japanese vehicles so we had to part ways. I was able to sell it to another diplomat in Maputo so it's still kicking around. We picked up a 3.0 TDI Q5 in Pretoria and I'm looking for another project vehicle. I'm currently thinking Defender 110. I would pick up another 70 series but the 77s are non existent, 76s are too new and expensive and Defender are just a lot more plentiful, any opinions?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Fantastic photos mate. Sorry to hear about the loss of the vehicle, its so well done. 


And, snowboarding? What? How? Where!?! 


You certainly seem to be living a pretty exciting life down there so keep those photos coming:thumbup:


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> Fantastic photos mate. Sorry to hear about the loss of the vehicle, its so well done.
> 
> 
> And, snowboarding? What? How? Where!?!
> ...


Thanks! we try to take advantage of our good fortune as much as possible. Although I think that is going to slow down, we welcomed our fist child (a son) this past April. So life has been exciting in some very different ways lately. 

As far as snowboarding in Africa goes, there are actually two "ski resorts" in southern africa (both in the same region). We went to Afriski which is high in the mountains in Lesotho. It gets cold enough during the winter months (June-August) for snow. I don't think they usually get more than a dusting but they have snow making, some snowcats to push the snow around, and seem to make due. Here it is in all it's glory...



















As you can see it is a single run about 1km long. They have a single t-bar lift (which sucks on a snowboard) and a little bunny slope off to the side. The snow was actually not bad but it got old pretty fast for us. But I'm sure there are many southern Africans who enjoy the hell out of it as it is such a novelty here. While I'm at it I might as well share some photos from the trip there. The roads and scenery was pretty awesome.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Sorry to hear that you had to part with your LC70.

But thanks for some amazing photos ic:


----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

I love threads like this, thanks for sharing. Your truck and that Unimog are both perfect. Be sure to update us when you've figured out the next project. :beer:


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

Alright, here it is, the 70's replacement... 










It's a 93 Defender 110, with the 200 Tdi, a 5 speed, and 270,000+ km. It has a long range fuel tank (something like 110 liters), some spot lights (that don't work), and not much else that isn't factory. 

Here is the 200 Tdi, it's almost as slow as the 1HZ in the 70... At least it has a turbo and two less cylinders to deal with when something goes wrong. 











The interior/dash is pretty terrible and will need a lot of work. The tachometer doesn't work and when I was trying to fix that the end of the speedometer cable somehow snapped off. Most of the plastic stuff is brittle and broken or at least cracked, including the parts that hold the gauge panel to the dash.



















I'll start another thread when I get started fixing things up. Right now I'm just planning on living with it for a bit to figure out what I want to do... :thumbup:


----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

70 series, Unimog and now a Defender... this page has all of my favorite things :beer:


----------



## VWuggy (Sep 23, 2015)

Cool photos you posted, Mgriz. the view is lovely and it seems fun to drive around the place using your awesome ride.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic thread :beer:


----------

